# Soft99 Fusso Coat -Punto Detailing (pics + videos )



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi;
I have purchased Japan wax soft99 fusso coat. I have applied to my daily drive punto. It is 2004 mk2b, diesel and 170k (km) 

It was polsihed and swrils are removed with polish 6 months ago. It was clayed and collinite 945 is applied 2 months ago. So surface is ready for new wax 

Product list;
SONAX shampoo
Meguiars washmitt
Meguiars APC 1:10
Detailing brushes
Autoglym Plastic Conditioner
Soft 99 Fusco Coat
MF Bez
IPA 50:50

It was washed with sonax shampoo, car was not very dirty but bird drops need intensive detailing with meg apc 

Before:







Preparation of solution;





Bird drops!



Wheels are cleaned with apc.



After washed;









After i have dried car, IPA is applied to all car for preparing surface for new wax.

Fusso coat is synthetic wax so it smells awful  Application is like collinite 945, 20 min is enough for buffing.( 18-20 C temperature )









Very thin layer applied.





Reflections after buffing 



























I have used plastic conditioner for trims:



50-50



Trims;


----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

Water Sheeting Test;

After 24 hours;











After 1 week;


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, good reflections.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work, paint looks superb for 170k Km! 

Great reflections and sheeting from the wax as well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great work


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

it's a _very_ good wax,the cars finish looks superb.SJ.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Pretty looking Punto, I drive one but I have never seen this model before.
For the miles you have clocked, the paint is in great shape. Good write and thank you for the pictures.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

the bandwidth is over


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Pics and videos not working?


----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok i will apload another survey ehen turn back to home,


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

Photos are ok now


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Little puntos looking good,nice job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice reflections:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and the paint looks very good for the millage


----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

After rain;


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

looks very good mate


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Good work...


----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

Some pics after fusso coat, reflections and clor saturaion is awesome.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks great. Special place in my heart puntos. Especially that colour as I had the very same coloured 2b but in a 1.2 3 door for my first car. 

Great car. I never drove the multi jet version but they had a good reputation.


----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

After 3 weeks, beading )


----------

